# Some Good Rescue News



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I work locally with a non-kill shelter called Watermelon Ranch. I've never seen them with a Malt or even a Malt-Mix, but they do have all shapes and sizes.

Today was Adoption Day at a nearby PetSmart. They allow Watermelon Ranch to use the PetSmart to adopt out pets 2-3 times a year at least and the Bannfield Clinic does free Vet checks on the pets.

Well today, we were able to adopt out *66* Dogs. That's such a wonderful number. :chili::chili::chili: One family that was taking a Pit Bull mix home (1 year old) spent about $350 at PetSmart getting everything the fluff will need.

I pray that each of these rescues have ended up in a happy FOREVER home.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

What great news, Lynn!! So happy you shared this with us!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hoorah for PetSmart & what a great business idea to help themselves by doing good---win/win!
Hoorah esp. for Watermelon Ranch & for you Lynn for helping them out---we all know what that means. It seems when you touch something it just works---what a gift.
Hoorah for Rescue!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!!!! That's amazing . I hope that all the families and rescued doggies find love in each other


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a great story Lynn! A few weeks ago here in my town, our local humane society and the County Animal Shelter partnered up for an "Adopt-a-thon" and their goal was to adopt out 100 dogs. It was held in a closed Goody's store on the back side of one of our malls. It started at 8:00 a.m. and my son and I decided to go around noon. We walked in, people all over the place, and looked around for a few minutes. I got a little weepy and Nicholas said to me, "Why are you crying Mom?", and I replied, "Just look at all these empty cages!". By the end of the day, they had almost doubled their goal! I was so happy for those 189 dogs and cats that went to furever homes that day! Thank God for PetSmart and other businesses who allows (and encourage) these events.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Lynn & Robin...those are both great stories. It's terrible that so many animals end up in shelters but it's wonderful to know there are so many big-hearted people willing to give them loving homes.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

that is amazing, so great that so many found forever homes!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, this is wonderful!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

66 adoptions?! Wow, that's a lot!!!! I'm with you....hope they all work out. :thumbsup::aktion033:

Our local PetSmart also hosts adoption days - the shelter is just down the road from there. It's a win-win situation :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's wonderful to hear they got so many adopted,especially heartwarming about the adoptors who spent over $300 on goodies for their new fluff... sounds like a good start.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is just wonderful news!! There is hope! So many animals are dumped at shelters and it sometimes makes you think the world has gone bad, but when events like this happen it restores your hope :heart:

I wish the best for all the babies that were adopted!! :cheer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a huge success! Thank you for sharing this wonderful news, Lynn


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats just amazing. Warms my little heart for them


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful ,Lynn. Thanks for your work and sharing the news.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great work and so gratifying!! :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is fabulous news! We adopted our first baby girl ~Miss Kate~ from the SPCA which was stationed at a Petsmart. She was such a good girl and we've always been thankful for the opportunity to have had her in our lives. Yeahhhhh for great rescues!!!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's great news! The PetSmart by us had 20 dogs out today, and 16 were adopted! I love just love rescues


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's such great news, Lynn. :thumbsup: Love to see the adoption events but I always wonder if they check people out enough so that they don't get dogs bounced back. Not sure how it works...did people just apply to adopt the dogs or were they able to take the dogs then and there? Do they do a good screening? I really don't know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- they did take the dogs then and there without any screening. This upsets me, but there are so many and most are pit bulls or pit bull mixes or at least big dog mixes. I wish that they could take time to screen, and that's why I said that I HOPE tha each fluff has found their forever home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- they did take the dogs then and there without any screening. This upsets me, but there are so many and most are pit bulls or pit bull mixes or at least big dog mixes. I wish that they could take time to screen, and that's why I said that I HOPE tha each fluff has found their forever home.


Gotcha. I'm in agreement and hoping that it all works out. I'm choosing to see the glass half full. :chili:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

That's awesome. You have to hope for the very best. Shelling out money on making a dog happy is always a good sign. I love the people that show up for one of my fosters with new beds and leashes and most important of all - a collar with a name tag.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how wonderful is that!!!! Our petsmart also had an adoption day today with two of our local shelters/rescues!


----------

